# Small Spray Room Help



## jackson115 (May 28, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I do small "craft" type work which I sell online for side hobby/cash/job.

I recently have been using solvent based contact cement... I have tried and used water based adhesives and would rather do so, however I just can't get them to stick solid and don't feel i am sending a solid product with water based.. though I read of many who are getting great results.

anyway, I am using a small room in my basement 6ft ceiling, 5 X 8 with concrete walls and floor boards above.

I have used heavy clear vinyl to airtight the room. The light switch is outside the room. The room has a window within it.

I do small use of the contact cement, using about 1/4 of a quart per application within about a 5 minute brush application, let dry and apply currently a few times a week.

I am just trying to be safe as possible. I was researching explosion proof fans but they are very expensive and not sure how bad I need one (I know what some are saying here, but)

I am thinking I can run a 12 inch cylinder type fan outside the window, outside the room and have the tubing or duct work come into the window and pull out the air/fumes. 

can anyone comment on if this is a sound and safe plan for what I am doing?

I would also like to mention that their is a pilot light down there across the basement outside the wall off the room I work in.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## jackson115 (May 28, 2014)

*To Simplify My Question*

If I am able to put a fan not rated explosive proof outside the spray room window with duck work running inside the window drawing air out would this be just as good and safe as having an explosive proof fan inside the spray room?


----------

